# 2 Craftsman Snow Blowers...HELP



## R0LLM0DL (Mar 6, 2010)

My boss has 2 barely used snow blowers that we should be using but for some god forsaken reason we dont. So. Im trying to get them started.

He told me that he purchased them in 2005. Thats all i know. Aside from the fact that i havent seen them on since 2006. They have been sitting.

I cant find a Model # that coincides with the manufacturers website. Anyone help me out.
I have no idea what they are besides the obvious craftsman sticker.

Im planning on going to sears getting some spark plugs and maybe some oil.

What else should i do/get? I have NO snow blower experience, but i am somewhat handy.


----------



## R0LLM0DL (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.hammerwall.com/Download_Manual/44708/

Operators manual at the link. Follow instructions to download it.

Craftsman 9.5 HP 29 Inch Dual Stage Snow Thrower


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Drain all the old gas out.
Drop the bowl on the carb and clean, clean, clean.
Carb cleaner and compressed air.
Then give up and go buy a new carb... about $45.
Some info over at this forum right now about a Craftsman.
http://www.perr.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5570

Links to sears and Briggs for parts there too.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

You did all the easy things like fresh gas and make sure the gas is turnd on at the bottom of the tank and spraying them with starter fluid? and checking if they have spark


----------

